# Saltwater updates



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I broke out the macro lens today and took some pics of my new mappa puffer and juvenile emperor angel. They are both in a 55g quarantine tank.
View attachment 41312

View attachment 41313

View attachment 41314

View attachment 41315

View attachment 41316


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

fookin nice fish!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Kool Fish


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice , I especially like that Emperor Angel


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Great Shots Clay!


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

They are a lot better before they have to be made web-ready and resized.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That puffer is sweet!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice macro shots indeed


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

those r some amazing fish that puffer has some amazing colors


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

one word

b-e-a-u-tiful and simply gorgious

well I guess theres 6 words up there, not counting this sentence.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet fish!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

can i have that angel please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

awsome pics dude


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

hot damn those are cool close up pics....the mappa sure does have a sweet beak ahaha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AWESOME PUFFER..mappa are the greatest..beautiful pics aswell


----------

